
Show HN: A open source Heroku-like PaaS that runs on your server - markwahl
https://www.repobus.com/
======
shellum
It's great to see all the good competition in this area. The more use,
discussion, and cross pollination among them the better. Here's another one
(Akkeris) I've used, open sourced by an excellent former employer and devops
team: [https://beta.akkeris.io/](https://beta.akkeris.io/)

------
the_common_man
Isn't Show HN for products that we can actually try out? Looks like this is
just collecting emails at this point.

------
sneak
See also: CapRover. Beats dokku all to hell, in my experience.

[https://github.com/caprover/caprover](https://github.com/caprover/caprover)

Be careful, their (CapRover) embedded NetData image has the NetData upstream
defaults for spyware, so you are advised not to enable it (use of their
embedded NetData is optional).

[https://github.com/caprover/caprover/issues/553](https://github.com/caprover/caprover/issues/553)

It is straightforward to set up CapRover with an ssh deploy key and a webhook
for deploying automatically on any repo change (even from a self-hosted Gitea,
which CapRover also makes easy).

~~~
probst
The github issue you linked to and the discussion it contains is the reason I
am sticking with dokku. The CapRover maintainer seems to argue in bad faith
and not have the users best interest at heart.

~~~
harrisreynolds
Agree. It does not inspire confidence to recommend a product and quickly
follow it up with worries about spyware.

And dokku works well for my use cases.

~~~
kasra85
Author here. Just to be clear, this is false information. It's a toxic thread.

1) The author of that thread is calling a software with analytics a spyware.
By that definition, any website you use, including this very website you left
a comment on, is spyware.

2) NetData is built-in, but it's not enabled by default. Use is free to
install/ or not to install the package.

~~~
sneak
Silent surveillance, which is not disclosed to the user. Additionally, the
user's IP (and thus location) is also provided to Google with the surveillance
data.

Webpages and local software are not the same thing. Local software does not
need to report my activity to Google, a third party, to work. Webpages do
require second party communication to function.

Surely you realize the difference. Your attempt to conflate the two is not
productive.

~~~
kasra85
If you believe they're the same thing, let's call it "analytics" then, exactly
what it is. Let's avoid using the terms like spyware or etc which is an
umbrella term which covers very serious damages such as stealing your bank
info.

~~~
sneak
Transmitting a user's activity silently and without their consent is called
spying, not analytics.

The way that such surveillance is legitimized into not-spyware is via
obtaining AFFIRMATIVE consent from the user.

Without that, it's spying, and software that does so is spyware. It's quite
simple.

------
dmlittle
People at Convox[1] and Remind101 are doing similar open-source work.

Convox's business model is selling you the managed version of their open
source rack. We've been using Convox in production for over 3 years now and
we've had pretty good success with it. It's not perfect but the UX improvement
for developers when building docker images, promoting new builds or rolling
back cannot be understated.

Remind101 has built Empire[2] which is not a product they actually sell but
rather the tool they use internally and have decided to open-source it. Empire
is a little less managed and while it allows you to run services on it it
requires you to have your own solution for building and hosting docker images.

[1] [https://convox.com/](https://convox.com/),
[https://github.com/convox/rack](https://github.com/convox/rack)

[2] [https://github.com/remind101/empire](https://github.com/remind101/empire)

~~~
markwahl
I might be wrong, but isn't Convox only operational in the AWS cloud. If I
want to run Convox on Azure, GCP or bluemix, will this be possible?

The empire alternative pointed out also appears to be another option only
operational in the AWS cloud.

~~~
dmlittle
Correct, both the Convox ECS rack and Empire are AWS exclusive. Convox has a
public-beta of their rack running on Kubernetes which is cloud agnostic as it
only needs a Kubernetes cluster to operate in.

~~~
markwahl
Does Convox provision and manage the underlying Kubernetes cluster or depends
on the Cloud provider's managed Kubernetes offering?

~~~
dmlittle
Convox does not manage the underlying Kubernetes cluster. If you're using EKS
it's managed by AWS, GKE by GCP, AKS by Azure, etc. If you're using a self-
hosted cluster, then it's up to you to manage it. The Convox platform runs as
Kubernetes CRDS so it is cloud agnostic.

------
revendell_elf
How is it different than Dokku?

~~~
markwahl
Perhaps to answer the question, one might ask: How is Heroku different from
Dokku?

~~~
ativzzz
For one, Heroku has dedicated customer support when you pay them.

~~~
markwahl
Right, dedicated support should be available at launch. Thanks for the
feedback.

------
lflux
How does this differ from CloudFoundry?

------
CGamesPlay
What part of this is open source? I don't see any Github or other links to
said source.

It looks like you're going to eventually build a company around this and maybe
you will think about releasing the source then? In which case, the title is
still misleading.

I do appreciate that you've released documentation ahead of the product, it
does indicate that you understand how important that aspect of the business
will be.

------
harrisreynolds
Looking forward to seeing this mature. I am using dokku to host Webase [1] on
a dedicated server and also have used Heroku extensively. It feels like there
is room in the market for a tool like this.

[1] [https://www.webase.com](https://www.webase.com)

------
rcarmo
Neat, although apparently not available yet.

In the meantime, if you want something that is simple enough that you can read
the entire code base in one sitting, check out Piku:

[https://github.com/piku](https://github.com/piku)

